# Alpine CDA-9886 and PXA-H100 Review



## thatvan (Aug 29, 2006)

The New System
Alpine CDA-9886 
PXA-H100 
KTX-H100 
KCE-300BT 
KCE-422i 
SIR-ALP1

The System it Replaced
CDA-9833
PXA-H700
SIR-ALP1
Home brew Ipod Connector via AiNet aux-in
Motorola IHF1000 connected through the Navi input on the H700

*Packaging: and initial impressions:*

The packaging on the 9886 was a very cheap all paper getup. Gone are the days of robust product protection AKA Styrofoam. I don’t know if this was due to environmental issues or just economics but I was nonetheless disappointed. If for environmental reasons why then package the KTX-H100 in a big’ol box when it’s just a small microphone and CD (CD was in a regular jewel case, that was good)? As for economics, well we see just how far Alpine has fallen. I reckon that the Styrofoam could have caused problems due to jarring as it is rather hard and the paper has more give, but why do most other manufacturers still use the foam? 
Continuing…The Ipod cable was haphazardly thrown into the box and the faceplate case placement seemed to be an afterthought, as though the packaging design was done but one of the interns said “dude aren’t these supposed to be in the box?” 

Now, how about a fricken printed manual!!! 
Alpine “Were saving the environment by not printing 10,000 manuals that most people only read once.” 
Me “Ok but what if I don’t have a computer? I’m buying a car stereo not a computer peripheral piece.” 
Alpine “Dude, it’s like 2008. Everyone has a computer, especially someone that buys a $300 stereo for their car.”
Me “So its better that I print out the manual on my home printer single sided so as to double the paper used?”
Alpine “Yes.”
Me “Could it be that your just trying to make more money off me by not giving me a printed manual?”
Alpine “Dude we totally respect you and your money. We would never try to do that.”

Needless to say my first impression was not good.

*Inspecting the Equipment:*

I have to rant this out even though I knew that this option was gone. WHY oh WHY did Alpine ditch the tilt feature on their new units? I guess having a one touch eject and the ability to see the screen on low mounted stereos were not options that consumers might want. Nooooo, they would rather have very cool background screens of gears turning or twinkling stars! Or possibly a mute button that’s all but invisible.
_
CDA-9886_
Overall the unit seemed fairly well constructed with no glaring defects. There are some design changes I would suggest, but they are really just my preference. What you might ask? OK OK since you’re so interested here they are:
·	Rearrange the preouts so people with limited install depth can attach leads to them. I would suggest pigtails.
·	AiNet the same. 
·	How about choke coils on the power leads like all the other upper end stereos you produced for the past twenty years.
Thanks Alpine for leaving the power plug the same as your older units! Really I’m thanking them!

_PXA-H100_
Unit looked well constructed though I don’t like the dinky little USB plug. Mounting hardware was standard and it was well packaged. I do wonder why if the whole point of the H100 is the imprint why is the mic and software not included? Frick’in greedy!


*Installation:*

Pretty straight forward but I would like to comment on a few things:
·	I had to change the cage due to the latching mechanism redesign. 
·	AS per the instructions why must I hook up an ACC wire to the bluetooth kit? Why isn’t that something Alpine incorporated into the high-speed interface? AiNet has it! WTF!! Also why so I need to attach the INT Mute wire? When you set up the stereo the instructions tell to turn off the INT Mute function in the setup menu.
·	I used the Velcro mounting for the H100. I had to remove the unit at one point and the Velcro detached from the double-sided tape. Not the tape detaching from the unit or where I mounted it but the tape from the Velcro. Now it’s just hanging there until all issues are resolved then I’ll use some 3M tape to attach it. 
·	The H100 has no remote outs for turning on the amps. It was designed to be remotely mounted, to be used with amplifiers and the AiNet does carry a remote signal. Why them must I run an additional wire from the HU to the mounting location of the amps? At least I didn’t need to install an ACC wire like the bluetooth module. 
·	How about a long AiNet cable for trunk mounting, like the one that comes with the PXA-700/701. If I were mounting this in the trunk the supplied cable would not have been long enough. 
*
Setup/Ergonomics/Functionality*

These are in no particular order:
·	I like the bigger volume knob
·	The overall layout of the buttons is much better than the 9833/35. Much easier to go by feel when driving. There are some exceptions
·	Again can we have a smaller mute button? This ones way too big!
·	I miss the hard button for the MX function as on the 9833.
·	I don’t like having to remove the faceplate to hit the system reset. 
·	Did I mention I miss the tilt function?
·	Are we taking bets on how long before the removable face mounts breaks?
·	Please redesign the KCE-422i so I can plug it in without turning on the glove box light to see which side is the front!
·	Why can’t I leave the mic plugged into the H100 all the time? (When the mic is plugged in the system automatically goes into Imprint setup. You cannot exit until the mic is removed) My install is in a limited access area and it would be great to just leave it plugged in so I can put the interior back together and still test the system. 
·	Menus are very straightforward and require little to no manual involvement.
·	I like the smaller Bio-light screen. I had a 9855 (POS) for a while and the sun would wash out the screen. Have had no such issues with this unit. 
·	Ipod control is very impressive. A tad slow but leaps and bounds better than what was previously offered. 
·	Slight amount of noise from the Ipod hard drive as it spins up, but goes away once it’s running. 
·	When you shut the car off the Ipod does not turn itself off. WTF! Every other Ipod control device I’ve used (a lot) has this feature. I heard there is a fix but I haven’t call Alpine on this yet as I don’t have 30 minutes to wait on hold. 
·	All I can say is the bluetooth module sucks. It will not auto pair to my phone, won’t access the phone book and the clarity is awful. 
·	I really like the quick connect button to the traffic/weather channel on Sirius.
·	This is like 2008 yo, how about some RDS and speed dependant volume controls!
*
How it sound/how it works*

Overall for the price this unit is not bad. I do encounter some system noise when the volume is up and the unit on pause. This noise was not present with the old system. I’ve tried this both with the amp gains set how I like them as well as backed all the way down and the noise is still there. This is not Alt noise but a general hiss at all times. I don’t know if it is coming from the HU or the processor, as I have not hooked the amps directly to the HU. The menus for the sound setup are easy to access and easy to manipulate. The sound is decent but not as good as the prior setup though I haven’t dialed it in. I’ll give an update when I do. There is the noise from the Ipod at startup and the Ipod shutdown issues but I still like it. Again the bluetooth sucks balls. I thought the Motorola system was bad but this thing sucks. I was looking forward to not having to pull out the phone every time I wanted to dial and to see the incoming number on the screen. Well at least the cool echo feature the calls recipient receives makes up for all its other lackings!

_Without Imprint:_
Crossover is pretty good and I like the fact that you can change the cutoff both front and rear and right to left. The crossover points could be a little closer together and I would like to be able to boost the digital gain a bit (allows only to cut). 

The time correction is only so so. I liked the ability of the H700 to dial it in a little closer but again for the cost…Why is there a delay for the subwoofer? Is the sub in most peoples systems ever going to be the closest speaker? Why not instead have an input delay that governs all channels (bass focus) so as to make sub integration easier? Further why have individual (R/L) delays if you can set the sub to Mono? It’s irritating having to scroll through useless features when setting. 

PEQ is Alpine standard though no ability to control for left or right side. And it does have Alpines fraggin limit of no closer than 4 steps to the adjacent step. 


_With Imprint:_
Cannot tell you much as I haven’t been able to get the imprint to work right yet. I keep getting error code –2. Alpine tech support was not a big help. The guy ran through what seemed like standard questions (I did my best to not get irritated at the “is the system microphone plugged in” questions) but he really couldn’t explain what –2 really meant. Most of the codes seem self-explanatory and maybe –2 is a catchall type code. He suggested to monitor battery voltage and make sure it doesn’t fall too low. Also I should try a different microphone. I’ll try but my confidence to these solutions is not great.
*
Conclusion:*
I’d say for the average joe/jane who isn’t into car audio this is a B-. If the installer sets this up it is rather easy to use. But the Ipod issues, lack of direct MX control, loss of tilt, bluetooth problems and system noise reduce my rating. 

For people into car audio a straight up D. There are way better choices out there. I would never buy or recommend this system again. 




To give some prospective as to where I’m coming from following is a list of equipment I’ve used in my own car in the past 5 years: Alpine CDA-9833, CDA-9855, CDA-7983, DRZ9255, Denford 8250TI, Nakamichi CD-400, Becker Monza 7882, Grundig Seat Alana, Alto Mobile UCS, UCS Pro, Audio Control EQQ, EQX, DQXS, Phoenix Gold EQ215ix, Alpine PXA-H700.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

IMHO, Its nice to see people give an awesome review that not only covers basics, but has an outcome not that is not affected by the money thrown at the system. Nice job thatvan


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Great review mate...

Educational and entertaining!


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

Well then, I'm glad I spent the extra money on the 9887, however the money I spent on its Imprint was a waste.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

i sold this one after 3 months using it... it has USB built in over the 9887 other than that , text is small. Cn'at display time as main text like 9887... have to use a stupid processor adds in to get 24 bit and impriint... so 9887 is better for a SQ HU.


----------



## Hasna (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,
I have got a question.
When connecting power to the Imprint processor unit PXA-H100,
do I have to connect it to the +12V permanent supply,
or to the switched +12v supply on the ISO connector in the car?
I am afraid of the flat battery, when connected to permanent.
Does the unit remember the settings when powered from switched +12V
supply, or does it reset itself and therefore it is necessary to connect it 
to permanent.
Thank You for any help You might be able to give me in this matter.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Hhhhhiiiiiiisssss....


----------



## Hasna (Aug 11, 2008)

Alpine already answered. Permanent +, switching goes through the system cable.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

grampi said:


> Well then, I'm glad I spent the extra money on the 9887, however the money I spent on its Imprint was a waste.


Then you're not using it right. Audyssey MultEQ XT can't fix everything, but it does a damn good job (if you know what you're doing) in an extremely short time.

Frankly, at this point I liken Audyssey-style room correction (for both home and car) to something like ABS for cars. Sure, someone with lots of training can do about as well, maybe a bit better even. But it's so easy and works so well (when you use it right) that it seems a pity to forgo it.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Cardboard is better for the environment than styrofoam. I'm sure both will absorb impact enough for the radio to live. 
iPod cable is usually shipped inside the faceplate case unless you got an early model in which the cable was not included and added later.
No need for faceplate tilt with BioLite display. Display looks good from any angle. Motorized tilt rarely broke but would act up in their old age.
Printed manual would be much nicer but most people would probably only need to print a few pages to take out to the car anyway.
I'm sure Alpine would put a choke on the power cable if they thought it was needed.
Faceplate mount won't break. The bottom tabs that hold the faceplate are metal. I have never had a customer return one with this design.
I hooked a KCE-300BT and KCE-422i to a 9886 with a 5th gen 30 gig video ipod. It turned off in under 8 minutes. I timed it but was not standing there to see EXACTLY when it turned off. You need to wait.
RDS is on EVERY Alpine radio in europe and every modern factory radio here. I don't know why they don't have it. Call them and ***** so they will add it. I have but to no avail.
New KCE-350BT bluetooth available now. Return yours if you can. There is a replacement Mic available for the 300BT but I have not tried it yet so I don't know if it fixes the echo issue. Some phones and service providers suck and all bluetooth devices do not like all phones and all service providers. Your phone needs to be programmed as the number 1 phone and your phone may have settings in it that need to be changed as well.
One more thing about packaging in general- IMO, there is no need for special packaging like wooden boxes, aluminum cases with latches, pleather wrapped jewel boxes (like Escort), etc. I want what is in the package not the packaging itself. I hope that more companies like Alpine use enough packaging to protect the product but not some expensive jewel box that I have to pay for that has no use.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> Cn'at display time as main text like 9887


Explain more. It seems to work for me.


----------



## ben805 (Aug 26, 2008)

By the way, I have seen the error code -2 before, you need to hook up all cables first, with the ignition key on, then you load up the Imprint software last! If you loaded up the software first, then connect the cable, you will get the code -2.


----------



## mike1210 (Sep 3, 2008)

thatvan said:


> PEQ is Alpine standard though no ability to control for left or right side. And it does have Alpines fraggin limit of no closer than 4 steps to the adjacent step.


Hello, just to confirm. If you adjust the 7 band EQ. Does this mean you couldn't have highest band at -6dB, second highest band at -5dB and would have to set it -2dB or am I reading that wrong

I am looking to replace my xda-001 with the new iDA-x100 and H100. Front speakers are Focal 165VR's, genesis P4 amp and Hertz 8" sub in a MK4 golf


----------



## 71gearhead (Nov 30, 2008)

thatvan said:


> _With Imprint:_
> Cannot tell you much as I haven’t been able to get the imprint to work right yet. I keep getting error code –2. Alpine tech support was not a big help.


Great review! I never knew cardboard and styrofoam were so much a part of the audio experience, I always just threw this stuff away. Your error code -2 can be fixed by going to your H100 Sound Manager install CD and running USB_Driver.exe located in the Driver file folder. Then restart your computer. This is mentioned in the manual.

I'm impressed you could muster the courage to post a review of the CDA-9886 and the PXA-H100 without actually getting the PXA-H100 to operate. To help you with the rest of your review, and the rest of your install, here is a link to my review of exactly the same system but your speakers have to be better than mine. Also I got mine to work.

http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25139

I am probably one of the great unwashed you refer to that think the system is great, but hey at least I got mine to run. Try not to focus so much on the packaging.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Great review! Yeah the move to cardboard packaging is driven by European recycling requirements.


----------



## kmell822 (Nov 26, 2009)

great info, very helpful. thanx


----------

